

Harry Potter and The Methods of Rationality - Indyan
http://www.fanfiction.net/s/5782108/1/Harry_Potter_and_the_Methods_of_Rationality#

======
Indyan
I know that this has been discussed here before:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1385932> But, the latest 4 chapters were
so good that I wanted to reshare it for all the folks who missed it the first
time around (or weren't a part of the HN community back then).

RSS Feed: <http://demented.no-ip.org/~feep/rss_proxy.cgi?5782108> Short URL:
<http://www.bit.ly/hp-mr>

------
whatusername
If you haven't read this (or are turned off by the URL) I suggest you give it
a shot. Engrossing, Impressive, Intelligent writing.

------
johnaspden
This is just getting better and better. It almost makes me wonder whether I
should bother reading Harry Potter to get some context for it. Although I
understand the Author hasn't actually read all the books?

